# March 2016 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Apr 6, 2016)

1. zombiesniper; Winter Ghost; Favourite from today.







2. quinte, #5 from Great Blue Heron Last Weekend @ Local Pond






3. bulldurham; Good to the Last Fin






4. Tim Tucker; Dappled Light - Glen Etive






5. Gary A., untitled, Post your favorite candid.






6. DarkShadow; Male Mallard Showing Off.







7. @gsgary, One from Sundays Hunt







8. The Traveler; #5 from Akha girl







9. The Traveler; #4 from Akha girl







10. OLDHIPPY; Crystal Raindrops; Crystal Raindrops







11. Gary A., Post #42 from Exposure







12. CAUZIMME; #2 Toronto Trip;  More (NSFW) ladies







13. aoposton,  #1 from not sure if nsfw. waterfall.







14. Didereaux, #12 from _A Day in the Life of Ol' 28_







15. JacaRanda; Lately #6







16. MSnowy; Couple of first - Northern Shoveler and Eastern Screech Owl







17. Dolina; Brown-breasted Kingfisher (Halcyon gularis)







18. pasknucklehead; DROP OF FREEDOM; waterdrop photography






19. JacaRanda; SIESTAhhh


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 6, 2016)

I cast my vote to #11 with special mention to #18 because that's pretty damn patriotic. 
All winners in my opinion!


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm gonna cry FOUL!

Way too many fantastic shots to really narrow it down to even 5 choices, let alone 1.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 6, 2016)

It's easy, #11

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowbear (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm voting for *all* of them.


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 7, 2016)

Wow tough month!


----------



## FITBMX (Apr 8, 2016)

I think the only way to pick one this time is to get a list of your favorites, then write their numbers down on little pieces of paper. Hang the papers in a spot on a wall, then take fifteen steps away close your eyes and throw a dart. Whichever the dart hits, that is your vote!


----------



## SquarePeg (Apr 8, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> I think the only way to pick one this time is to get a list of your favorites, then write their numbers down on little pieces of paper. Hang the papers in a spot on a wall, then take fifteen steps away close your eyes and throw a dart. Whichever the dart hits, that is your vote!



That was my first thought as well but in the end, I voted based on what I'd call the "eye" of the shooter.


----------



## JacaRanda (Apr 11, 2016)

I nominated 3 of them - talking about tough!   So I just went with the one I saw first; very scientific


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 11, 2016)

JacaRanda said:


> I nominated 3 of them



Same here and I could have nominated more. Makes it tough to vote.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 12, 2016)

I try to do 3 every month. I agree on more, so much talent in here. I was really bummed that @wyogirl didn't nail it last month (February),   that was a darn fine piece she did.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

